# Dove sta la scarsezza della rosa dell' Atletico



## Torros (4 Maggio 2016)

si parla sempre dell'atletico come squadra di gregari e squadra che sa fare solo legna, ma io noto anche una squadra dotata di ottima tecnica e capace di uscire dal pressing, cosa che la Juve contro il Bayern non ha dimostrato di saper fare. Tutti i gol della Juve contro il Bayern nascono infatti da errori dei bavarasi.

A me l'Atletico pare una squadra tecnicamente capace, sopratutto squadra capace di giocatore a pochi tocchi anche nello stretto.

La Rosa dell'Atletico per me è ai livelli di quella della Juve.

Hanno una difesa eccellente non solo come organizzazione ma anche nei singoli, almeno per quel tipo di gioco. Felipe Luis è il terzino sinistro meglio equilibrato in circolazione, fa molto bene entrambe le fasi. La stessa cosa si può dire di Juanfran, che personalmente reputo più forte di Lichtsteiner. Godin e Gimenez sono una copia centrale molto forte. Anche se Gimenez ieri non ha fatto bene, ma le qualità sono indiscutibili. 
Oblak è uno dei migliori in giro e per me superiore all'odierno Buffon. A centrocampo Koke, Gabi e Saul non hanno granché da invidiare a quello della Juve con Pogba, Marchisio e l'inutile Khedira. In attacco per me Griezmann vale poco meno di un Neymar. 

Non sarà una squadra con tutti giocatori di livello in tutti i reparti(magari manca un centravanti di livello assoluto tipo Cavani) ma la maggior parte dei titolari sono di qualità assoluta.


----------



## Djici (4 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> si parla sempre dell'atletico come squadra di gregari e squadra che sa fare solo legna, ma io noto anche una squadra dotata di ottima tecnica e capace di uscire dal pressing, cosa che la Juve contro il Bayern non ha dimostrato di saper fare. Tutti i gol della Juve contro il Bayern nascono infatti da errori dei bavarasi.
> 
> A me l'Atletico pare una squadra tecnicamente capace, sopratutto squadra capace di giocatore a pochi tocchi anche nello stretto.
> 
> ...



E vorrei sottolineare che non e che fanno sempre "catenaccio"... certo contro quelle big e vero che e la tattica scelta ma contro le altre squadre in campionato fanno il gioco... e lo fanno pure bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2016)

Concordo, in Italia si giocherebbero lo Scudetto con la Juve e anzi, sarebbero pure favoriti (visto che vanno così forte in Liga che, da ormai 3-4 anni, è il campionato più difficile).


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Maggio 2016)

La vorrei io una squadra cosi 'scarsa'.


----------



## Theochedeo (4 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> si parla sempre dell'atletico come squadra di gregari e squadra che sa fare solo legna, ma io noto anche una squadra dotata di ottima tecnica e capace di uscire dal pressing, cosa che la Juve contro il Bayern non ha dimostrato di saper fare. Tutti i gol della Juve contro il Bayern nascono infatti da errori dei bavarasi.
> 
> A me l'Atletico pare una squadra tecnicamente capace, sopratutto squadra capace di giocatore a pochi tocchi anche nello stretto.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo in linea di massima.. Ma definire Kedhira inutile no dai.. Quando ha cominciato agiocare la Juve ha svoltato..


----------



## Therealsalva (4 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me il fatto non è che la squadra è scarsa in valore assoluto, ma lo è a confronto dei risultati che ha raggiunto e per le avversarie che si ritrova ad affrontare. Faccio fatica ad immaginare un giocatore dell'Atletico dal centrocampo in su titolare al Barça, Real, Bayern o magari anche al City (Che nonostante i risultati altalenanti ha una rosa tecnicamente allucinante). Che poi sia sul livello della Juve secondo me è vero, sono due squadre che fanno della mentalità e dello spirito di sacrificio la loro forza, poi se ci aggiungi un po' di tecnica ecco che arrivano i risultati anche in ambito europeo


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2016)

Non si tratta nemmeno di tecnica individuale, si deve parlare di rosa costruita bene. Vogliono un certo tipo di gioco, con certe caratteristiche...vanno semplicemente a prendere gente con quel profilo...e quando sbagliano (vedi Cerci o Martinez) li mettono da parte o cacciano senza remore.

Ho visto squadre singolarmente fenomenali, ma che poi sul campo non avevano un minimo di senso logico, di empatia, di compatibilità.

Senza entrare nei discorsi sui singoli l'Atletico è semplicemente una squadra costruita bene.


----------



## Torros (4 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo in linea di massima.. Ma definire Kedhira inutile no dai.. Quando ha cominciato agiocare la Juve ha svoltato..



che sa fare? trovo che sia quasi una palla al piede. Ha giusto una buona tecnica e un buon fisico, ma veramente poco altro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Maggio 2016)

chi ha detto che è scarsa la rosa dell'atletico? per me sono alla pari con la giuve più o meno, anzi nella partita secca l'atletico è pure più forte


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (4 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> si parla sempre dell'atletico come squadra di gregari e squadra che sa fare solo legna, ma io noto anche una squadra dotata di ottima tecnica e capace di uscire dal pressing, cosa che la Juve contro il Bayern non ha dimostrato di saper fare. Tutti i gol della Juve contro il Bayern nascono infatti da errori dei bavarasi.
> 
> A me l'Atletico pare una squadra tecnicamente capace, sopratutto squadra capace di giocatore a pochi tocchi anche nello stretto.
> 
> ...



Sono così forti grazie a Simeone. Prima dell'Atletico non erano nessuno o quasi.
Andrebbero valutati fuori da quel contesto.

Per citarne uno, F. Luis ha fatto pena al Chelsea.

Vogliamo parlare di Torres, Godin, Gabi o Juanfran? Vengono da fallimenti ed esperienze al di sotto delle aspettative. 

Senza considerare che la panchina della Juventus è di livello decisamente superiore mentre quella dei madrileni è composta da semi sconosciuti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non si tratta nemmeno di tecnica individuale, si deve parlare di rosa costruita bene. Vogliono un certo tipo di gioco, con certe caratteristiche...vanno semplicemente a prendere gente con quel profilo...e quando sbagliano (vedi Cerci o Martinez) li mettono da parte o cacciano senza remore.
> 
> Ho visto squadre singolarmente fenomenali, ma che poi sul campo non avevano un minimo di senso logico, di empatia, di compatibilità.
> 
> Senza entrare nei discorsi sui singoli l'Atletico è semplicemente una squadra costruita bene.


Ma anche individualmente vale il discorso. Koke e Saul, secondo te, non giocherebbero anche nel Barcellona o nel Bayern? Alcantara non mi sembra meglio dei due dell'Atletico e nel Barcellona c'è l'ormai posto vacante di un Iniesta bollitissimo. Aggiungi uno dei migliori centrali in circolazione come Godìn, un attaccante spaventoso come Griezmann(altri due giocatori che giocherebbero ovunque) ed ecco fatto. State certi che se Simeone avesse la rosa del Chievo, non starebbe dietro al Barça in Liga e in finale di Champions League.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

Mettetela in mano a Brocchi e vedrete.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Maggio 2016)

Il giorno in cui Simeone lascerà vedremo se l'Atletico riuscirà a mantenere questi standard


----------



## davoreb (4 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> si parla sempre dell'atletico come squadra di gregari e squadra che sa fare solo legna, ma io noto anche una squadra dotata di ottima tecnica e capace di uscire dal pressing, cosa che la Juve contro il Bayern non ha dimostrato di saper fare. Tutti i gol della Juve contro il Bayern nascono infatti da errori dei bavarasi.
> 
> A me l'Atletico pare una squadra tecnicamente capace, sopratutto squadra capace di giocatore a pochi tocchi anche nello stretto.
> 
> ...



Per me sono al livello della Juve ma molto distanti da almeno Bayern e Barca a livello di Rosa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Maggio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Sono così forti grazie a Simeone. Prima dell'Atletico non erano nessuno o quasi.
> Andrebbero valutati fuori da quel contesto.
> 
> Per citarne uno, F. Luis ha fatto pena al Chelsea.
> ...



Amen


----------



## Torros (4 Maggio 2016)

Felipe Luis non ha fatto bene al Chelsea come dozzine di altri giocatori con Mourinho, non è un novità. 
Godin, Gabi, Juanfran quando avrebbero floppato che stanno da anni all'atletico e sono andati la piuttosto giovani?


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Felipe Luis non ha fatto bene al Chelsea come dozzine di altri giocatori con Mourinho, non è un novità.
> Godin, Gabi, Juanfran quando avrebbero floppato che stanno da anni all'atletico e sono andati la piuttosto giovani?



Sì ma prima dov'erano ? Se erano lì da prima perchè non combinavano niente ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2016)

è una squadra costruita in modo intelligente e molto organizzata dove spiccano 4-5 individualità di livello assoluto che però hanno l'enorme merito di mettersi a disposizione del gruppo.

Giocano un calcio difensivo, lo dimostrano i pochi gol presi (16) in campionato ma anche i pochi fatti rispetto a Real e Barca..eppure sono lì a pari punti.

In ogni caso è logico che sono forti, non arrivi in finale di Champions eliminando le due più forti se non sei un top team


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2016)

La squadra è forte e talentuosa OGGI,ma è stata forgiata interamente da Simeone. Il Cholo ha preso una squadra che lottava per non retrocedere e l'ha portata,in una manciata di anni,sul tetto d'Europa e di Spagna. Grazie ai risultati ed al gran lavoro della dirigenza,oggi possono permettersi giocatori da 30 e passa milioni,ma è nato tutto da Simeone.


----------



## Torros (5 Maggio 2016)

non ha mai lottato per non retrocedere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> non ha mai lottato per non retrocedere.



Non erano in zona retrocessione,ma erano molto indietro in classifica. Simeone è arrivato a metà stagione e gli ha portati a vincere l'Europa League.


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma anche individualmente vale il discorso. Koke e Saul, secondo te, non giocherebbero anche nel Barcellona o nel Bayern? Alcantara non mi sembra meglio dei due dell'Atletico e nel Barcellona c'è l'ormai posto vacante di un Iniesta bollitissimo. Aggiungi uno dei migliori centrali in circolazione come Godìn, un attaccante spaventoso come Griezmann(altri due giocatori che giocherebbero ovunque) ed ecco fatto. State certi che se Simeone avesse la rosa del Chievo, non starebbe dietro al Barça in Liga e in finale di Champions League.



Ma chiaro che ci sono anche delle individualità importanti, altrimenti non ottieni certi risultati. Però è anche altrettanto evidente che la rosa nel complesso è stata costruita bene, vuoi per fortuna, ma anche tanto per le capacità societarie.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma chiaro che ci sono anche delle individualità importanti, altrimenti non ottieni certi risultati. Però è anche altrettanto evidente che la rosa nel complesso è stata costruita bene, vuoi per fortuna, ma anche tanto per le capacità societarie.


Sì, sì, do per assodato il tuo discorso. Io la volevo porre su un piano meramente individuale: e anche lì l'Atletico ha ragione di tante squadre.


----------

